# Bug creates Biobutanol directly from cellulose



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Butanol also has an Air/Fuel ratio much closer to gasoline, so it can be more easily run in gas engines and shouldn't have quite the MPG penalty of ethanol.


----------

